# Question on outboard for a 14ft Jon boat



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

I picked up a 14ft v-hull jon boat and need to get a small outboard for it. I figure some folks here can make a recommendation or two. 

All I plan to do with the boat for the next 3-5 years is go on Lake Conroe and Lake Livingston with my 5 and 7yr old boys on short run trips. Videos on YouTube look like a little 5hp would push the boat good enough, but what do y'all think? I've paddled Conroe several times in a kayak, so anything faster than that that I don't have to paddle is fine with me. 

I can go to Academy and get a little 5hp Merc for about $1000 or look around for a good used outboard. Any recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The width and strength of the boat would help to know. What is it rated for? I doubt seriously you could get on plane with a 5 hp, but that may not matter to you. Five years from now you may wish you had more engine. If you could find a good clean 9.9 or 15 sounds ideal to me.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

9.9 or 15hp. Nice to get up on plane if you need to get in quick (weather). The kids will have more fun also!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The width and strength of the boat would help to know. What is it rated for? I doubt seriously you could get on plane with a 5 hp, but that may not matter to you. Five years from now you may wish you had more engine. If you could find a good clean 9.9 or 15 sounds ideal to me.


What Don said. a 9.9 to 15 hp is all you need. 
Technically a vee bottom is not a jon boat but a skiff. But no never mind, it is a little faster and smoother ride that a flat bottom jon boat. Also can handle a little more HP.
One thing to look for in a small out board is the weight. If you keep it permanently mounted no a big problem but if you have to tote it down and clamp it on the boat every trip it is a factor.
I still have a 1970 Merc 4 hp. I honestly think that thing weighs more that a OMC style 20 hp. 
I think Merc gave a machinist a two hundred pound block of forged steel and told him to carve a outboard from it.
Get as new a motor as you can afford. Better ignition systems plus the newer one have ethanol proof rubber items in the fuel line and carb.

That's my advice. That and a ten spot will get you a latte at any Starbucks.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Here is a listing for a 15HP four stroke Mercury. Asking price is $900.00


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

i have a 14 ft that came from academy it is rated at 10 horse power.there should be a tag on the port side in the back.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

our first boat was a 14ft jon boat with a 9.9hp suzuki motor. 9.9hp is a good size motor to run.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I fished Livingston for years in a 14ft Alumacraft and a 15hp Johnson.Caught more fish outta that rig than all the rest I ever owned put together


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I use to fish Livingston in a 14ft 42in flat bottom ran a 20hp 4 stroke merc!! Let me tell you something 2 people loaded down ready to fish I could run 30mph all day.
Not sure if you really want to go that fast or not but it gives you an idea of were you want to be on HP
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you decide that the regular outboards are too much, there are always the cheapo long tail kits.



After playing with this, I'll never go back to a regular outboard. I'm just going to build a much larger one. I'm using the 79cc harbor freight engine with a mini longtail kit. $600 or so to get on the water. It is no power house by any means but I figure 8-9 mph empty and 5-6 mph fully loaded is good enough for a 2 hp Honda knock off engine that cannot get hung up on weeds, stumps or rocks. Also beats the hell outta paddling.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I would shop for a good 2 stroke 9.9 or 15. They are quite a bit lighter than a four stroke, which is kinda important on a 14 skiff. The OMC (Evenrude/Johnson) motors are nearly bullet proof, and parts are accessible. From about 1979 to 1992 they are nearly identical and main difference between the 9.9 and 15 is the carb. Virtually same everything else. Same powerhead, lower unit etc. SOMEDAY you will want to go faster than a 5hp will push you...maybe because you want to, maybe because you have to!! LOL

You can find a good used one for less than $1K. I just picked up a 9.9 Johnson for $200....cleaned carb and runs like new!! Electric start! Was a kicker on a bass boat up North, and a short shaft. Watch craigs list (Houston, Dallas, Tyler....fresh water motors), and they pop up quite often from $500 to $800.

Don't dis the well kept older motors......they last virtually forever and can't be worn out in fresh water, if not neglected or abused!! I finally wore out an old '83 15 hp, that I CONSERVATIVELY went over 6000 miles in fishing POC for the last 3 decades....in salt water.


Later
R3F


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've got a g3 14 48 Jon boat with a 25 4 stroke Honda. It has been awesome. I use it mainly in saltwater and that motor barely ever uses any gas. 
Normal trip of fishing around port a burns between $4-10. Love it. 
Motor is super quiet too. Had a 25 mercury on it before and we would burn through some gas. Easily twice as much. With a decent prop, I see high 20's GPS. 


Cody C


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

PS....can ya tell I like them?! LOL Another thing, most of our trips were like 30 miles.....you would use about 3 gallons of gas, and most of that ran at WOT (wide open throttle). It would go 28 mph with just me and gear, or 19mph with a big boy in the bow, and gear. We did cover a lot of salt flats!

I haven't test run the new 9.9, but if isn't fast enough, will put carb from 15 on it. In 30 years, about 15 water pump impellers, 5 or 6 plug replacements, 3 or 4 carb cleanouts (my fault for pulling out without running fuel out, for one reason or another), a couple of pull start springs (sometimes I wouldn't even put a battery in for ele start), change the lower unit oil maaaybe 5 times.....and that is it for 30 yrs of maintenance!!

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Evenrude 9.9 for $250*

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/boa/3808476348.html


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Longshot270 said:


> If you decide that the regular outboards are too much, there are always the cheapo long tail kits.
> 
> 
> 
> After playing with this, I'll never go back to a regular outboard. I'm just going to build a much larger one. I'm using the 79cc harbor freight engine with a mini longtail kit. $600 or so to get on the water. It is no power house by any means but I figure 8-9 mph empty and 5-6 mph fully loaded is good enough for a 2 hp Honda knock off engine that cannot get hung up on weeds, stumps or rocks. Also beats the hell outta paddling.


That is a very neat project you did. Would you point out where to get that long tail kit? is it possible to fit it into a motor salvaged from a portable generator? Thanks.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

mas360 said:


> That is a very neat project you did. Would you point out where to get that long tail kit? is it possible to fit it into a motor salvaged from a portable generator? Thanks.


Jon Dobbs at Mudmotorkit.com

His kits are a little more expensive but he is a really good guy to work with.
Depends on a few parts of the engine. Take the alternator assembly off and check to make sure the shaft is not threaded. If it has a keyed slot make sure it is a standard shaft. Then make sure there is a 4x4 inch bolt pattern around it. If those line up then you are good.

Edit...even if the shaft is threaded instead of keyed, look online for improved cams that would fit. The gokarters have an amazing selection of upgrade parts for these smaller engines. Any upgrade part would have a keyed shaft instead of a threaded one.


----------

